# Attaching 4x4 posts to a concrete porch.



## dweagle

Hello, and thanks in advance for your help.

On the rear of my house there is a 6' x 14' porch. It is constructed of concrete blocks at its base with a concrete slab on top of the block. At one time this porch had a covering, but now it is open. What I want to do is put some deck railing around its perimeter. I plan on using 4" x 4" treated posts for the corners and railing with ballisters. 

My question; how will I fasten the posts to the concrete? I know they make various bolts and screws for concrete, but does someone make a bracket or something to fasten the post, as well as hide it?

If anyone could offer me some suggestions it would be appreciated.


----------



## Sammy

You'll find the brackets you need in the area of the hardware store where the galvanzied joist hangers and the like are. Its a "U" shaped peice that has a hole for an anchor in the middle. Once bolted to the slab, your post sits in the U and is screwed from the sides. You'll need to face around the bracket if you dont want so see it when done. 
It will also have a standoff so that your post sits up off the slab to prevent moisture damage.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

If the railings themselves are going to be attached to / or connected to - an additional stationary location, then the post brackets will work to help hold it all in place.

If you plan on using these posts as 'free standing posts' to attach the railings onto, then such post brackets will not work. If they did, then that is how you would see Pressure Treated posts attached to pressure treated decks.

The post prackets will hold a post in place, but add no proper code compliant vertical stability....again, that is why your never see them used as 'stand-alone' fastening components on any free standing railing posts.

You would really need to notch the posts (so that the post's length continues down vertically) and lag them onto the sides of the concrete or the block wall using galanized concrete sleeve anchors and galvanized lags or bolts. I would also suggest that you use the appropriate epoxy when installing the sleeves. 

You could also use a smaller post bracket to lock in the upper notched area that will sit on the concrete. These could be installed with 'tapcons'.


----------



## dweagle

I thank both of you for your quick replies. The posts will be free standing with the railing connecting each post. They will not be tied into another stationary object. Will these U brackets keep the railing from moving if someone would lean against it? I am familiar with galvonized joist brackets and they are easily bent, so I am assuming these U brackets are of the same construction. 

I found some posts at Lowes that have a decorative cap and are already pre-notched at the bottom. The notch is about six inches long and is about 2 inches deep. If I were to use these posts what is this epoxy that AtlanticWBConst speaks of? Do you drill the holes in the concrete, put some epoxy in the hole, and then place your sleeve anchor and lag bolt?

Thanks


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

dweagle said:


> I thank both of you for your quick replies. The posts will be free standing with the railing connecting each post. They will not be tied into another stationary object. Will these U brackets keep the railing from moving if someone would lean against it? I am familiar with galvonized joist brackets and they are easily bent, so I am assuming these U brackets are of the same construction.
> 
> I found some posts at Lowes that have a decorative cap and are already pre-notched at the bottom. The notch is about six inches long and is about 2 inches deep. If I were to use these posts what is this epoxy that AtlanticWBConst speaks of? Do you drill the holes in the concrete, put some epoxy in the hole, and then place your sleeve anchor and lag bolt?
> 
> Thanks


To your questions:

(First paragraph) NO, yes.

(Second Paragraph) .....any strong adhesive epoxy (Check at any BIG HOME improvment store in a the glue dept - Get the right kind).... and yes...to the last question. 
Use a good masonry bit. The sleeves get hammered (tapped) into the opening-you want a tight fit. The Epoxy acts like a cement and bonds the sleeve to the block/concrete.


----------



## dweagle

Thank you Sammy and AtlanticWBConst. for your time and help. With your help I am sure this small project will turn out well.


----------



## Wildie

dweagle said:


> Hello, and thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> On the rear of my house there is a 6' x 14' porch. It is constructed of concrete blocks at its base with a concrete slab on top of the block. At one time this porch had a covering, but now it is open. What I want to do is put some deck railing around its perimeter. I plan on using 4" x 4" treated posts for the corners and railing with ballisters.
> 
> My question; how will I fasten the posts to the concrete? I know they make various bolts and screws for concrete, but does someone make a bracket or something to fasten the post, as well as hide it?
> 
> If anyone could offer me some suggestions it would be appreciated.


 I just finished a similar project! As my deck level was greater than 24" I had to provide a signed engineers drawing, as part of my permit application.

In my case, the engineer specified the Simpson ABU44Z fitting!


----------

